# Fried Stuffed Olives



## Chefellas (Sep 30, 2007)

I recently returned from a trip to Barcelona and one of the delicious things I ate there was fried stuffed olives. They were stuffed with meat and were breaded on the outside. Has anyone ever tried them and does anyone have a recipe?


----------



## Rom (Nov 19, 2007)

ooo i just saw this, they sound YUM!
haven't tried and don't have a recipe but would certainly like one!


----------



## Rock LaRue (Nov 19, 2007)

This one looks pretty good:
Deep Fried Stuffed Olives


----------



## Rom (Nov 19, 2007)

OOO they look good!


----------



## Chefellas (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks,Rock Larue. this recipe sounds quite similar to what I tasted. I just put up a batch of olives to cure so I will definitely try the recipe when the olives are ready.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

Question:  What kind of olives to you put up, CF, and how long do they have to cure?


----------



## Chefellas (Nov 20, 2007)

I've put up both black unripe and green unripe olives. I'm curing them with brine and they take approximately 12-14 days.I'm going to check them tomorrow so I'll let you know.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks, CF, that's not long at all for such great tasting appetizers--are they from your personal olive trees?


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Chefellas for sharing this and to the Rok for the link - I have the recipe and instructions saved. Don't know how to get unprocessed olives in Mariion, OH USA but maybe I'll find something. Thanks again, this kinda inspired me to try something outside of midwestern cooking again.


----------



## Chefellas (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi, everyone! I just took the olives out of the brine. The green olives are really good and crisp with a tiny bit of bitterness. The greeks call these olives "tsakistes" because we pound them with a stone or a mallet to open them up a little before brining.  The black ripe olives didn't turn out so well due to negligence on my part. when I'd tasted them last week, they were a bit too salty so I soaked them in unsalted water. I forgot to check them earlier and they lost too much of their saltiness. Oh well, ...what to do. They're still edible and now at least I have olives to serve to people with high blood pressure. Unfortunately, the olives are not from my trees. olive trees produce alot of olives every other year so this year I might not have enough to gather for oil. That's a shame because I don't like the store bought oils. If everything goes well next year,I'll have an abundance of olives.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 21, 2007)

> Unfortunately, the olives are not from my trees. olive trees produce alot of olives every other year


Didn't know that! Avocados and mangoes are the same in my experience. I have one of each of these three trees.  The mango and avocado alternate years. The olive tree is neglected so I haven't really noticed what it does.  This year it had a good crop but I don't know what last year's was like, so it could have been a bad crop by my tree's standards!!


----------



## Chefellas (Nov 21, 2007)

Bilby- you should really check the progress of your tree. Do you press oil from the olives? An olive tree doesn't need that much care. A little fertilizer, some pruning. Just think ... olive oil and olives from Australia.And why not ...your wine is great too!!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 21, 2007)

No Chefellas, it isn't that big a tree, wouldn't get enough oil from the amount of olives. My first year here, I got a Christmas pudding sized bowl of olives. I think I got told that my tree was suffering from wet feet.  The person who told me this also told me to rip it out and put something else in the spot.  I never like to rip up trees unless absolutely have to - very much last resort - so I've just left it to produce food for the lorikeets and twenty-eights. There are, as you say, some good producers around this neck of the woods so I have just been getting theirs.


----------

